# Would you say quiche is a 'light' meal or a 'heavy' meal?



## Sparkly77 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just curious as to what others think. I tend to think of quiche as somewhat 'heavy' because it consists mainly of eggs, cream, cheese and shortcrust pastry (lots of butter), plus whatever vegetables/meats are used. I tend to serve it with salad, but if we have visitors I make sure there are other side dishes too and a loaf of fresh bread - homemade of course .

And if I am making dessert to go with it (for a dinner party) I wouldn't go too rich with it because of the quiche being fairly filling (well, it is for me). 

What do others think?


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 13, 2008)

I often serve quiche with just a side salad and consider it a light lunch or dinner.  Though I also make mine lighter with a flaky pastry, light cream and cheese and mostly vegetables.

I have served it to guests like this and had favourable comments.  Usually I will serve no dessert or something very light like fruit salad or a parfait of some kind.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 13, 2008)

I would just say it's "a meal."


----------



## marigeorge (Dec 13, 2008)

Quiche and a tossed salad is a very fulfilling meal for me. No dessert required!


----------



## JoeV (Dec 13, 2008)

I've never eaten quiche (because real men don't eat quiche), but the *egg pies* with sausage, cheese, peppers, onions, bacon, and every possible combination you can imagine that I've eaten over the years have always qualified as a "heavy meal" because of their heartiness. A side of toast and maybe a fruit cup are all that's required to keep you going for hours.


----------



## QSis (Dec 13, 2008)

I consider it a light meal, yes. With salad and bread, definitely satisfying and wonderful, but I still think of it as "light".  Nothing at all wrong with that.

My idea of a "heavy" ("hearty"), meals would be something like lamb shanks braised in red wine with lentils, or Beef Wellington, or prime rib. I can only eat a very small portion of those things because they are so ..... "heavy".  

Lee


----------



## lifesaver (Dec 13, 2008)

definetly a meal by it's self.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 13, 2008)

I usually fill mine with lots of veggies and lean meat, like turkey, so I consider it a light entree. With a side salad and crusty bread, with fruit for dessert, it's a great light meal


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 13, 2008)

I guess it depends on who you're serving it to + what's in it.  I've had very light cheese/vegetable quiches & others that were definitely heavier with crumbled sausage, diced ham, etc., etc.  

It's sort of like the difference between a big plain green salad & a big Chef's salad.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2008)

good comparison, breezy. 

i agree it depends on the ingredients.

also, it depends on if you eat a small slice with the salad, or the whole pie.


----------



## JMediger (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm with Breezy and Bucky ... it depends who will be eating it.  If it's just DH and I, then it's a heavier meal (because it's only split between 2) and I serve it with salad.  If I make it for company, it becomes lighter as it's split more ways.  I tend to still go with a salad and then make some asparagus along side as well.  Our favorite recipe is meatless (onions, mushrooms and swiss cheese) so I will occasionally serve thin sliced ham if I know there are big eaters joining us.  For desert, I go with a fresh fruit plate with yogurt and honey to drizzle over the top or if it's dinner, with chunks of nice chocolate.


----------

